# Favorite Disney Video Game?



## CYInterview

What is your favorite Disney video game? I use to love the Aladin series.


----------



## johnfernandez

SNES Aladdin is freakin' tight. I can beat it from start to finnish in just under an hour. Really fun.I also own The Jungle Book and a few others.But the funnest one, which I sadly do not own, was Pinnochio. Stinkin' amazing. I don't think there ever was a game I loved as much as that one.Tarzan on the 64 was pretty good... and A Bug's Life was fun for a wee bit... I think I ended up hitting dead ends in both games though. Ooh, and Tigger's Honey Hunt is stinkin' brilliant.Oh, and... duh. Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2 basically PWN all. As does TRON2.0.
OH! And I only had a demo of this game sadly, but does anyone know Cold Shadow? I believe it took place in the duck-based universe of things like Dark Wing Duck and Ducktales, and was about this guy (Muey Mallard or something?) who turns into a frickin' ninja and kicks the crap out of everything in his path. That was fun.


----------



## CharityLynn

I love my Dance Dance Revolution Disney Grooves! Also Disney Party for Gamecube was a lot of fun and really hard to find.


----------



## josephwright

My favorite Disney video games are "Aladdin" and "The Lion King,"


----------



## Zion21

I would have to say Kingdom Hearts for the playstation 2 is my favorite disney game. So much fun.


----------



## Softball Mom

Probably Toy Story Mania


----------



## Travito

I was definitely a HUGE fan of the SNES Aladdin. Like seriously, OBSESSED.
And I always wanted to play Kingdom Hearts, but didnt own a Playstation  sadness.


And I'm really intrigued by this "Cold Shadow" game... do you know what platform it was for?


----------



## ~Serenity~

Kingdom Hearts is an epic game.
I love it, it's got a ton of different disney worlds and characters put into one game.


----------



## Muppet_Girl

Disney Racing for Sega Dreamcast- Now that's a Disney Video Game!!!!


----------



## the_jedi_master

Mickey's Racing for the Game Boy Color would be the most memorable. Ah, the memories. Haven't gotten to play Kingdom Hearts though.


----------



## MusicalDisneyDreams

Kingdom Hearts is amazing. Best game ever in my opinion. Great plot, characters and worlds. It's very nicely done. I love it!


----------



## beautihart

well my favorite is Kingdom Hearts. Even at the game exchanges you can hardly find them and they are NEVER in the cheap section-lol.


----------



## weasty

the nintendo ds tinkerbell games


----------



## indymajere

The Wall-E Vedio Game


----------



## barysiddle

Well for me its Kingdom Hearts hands down. I love that game. I also go with the Walt Disney World racing. The inclusion of the Huanted Mansion, with Master gracey marking all the secret passages was cool, plus the original soundtracks to the rides!!! It was the best on Dreamcast.


----------



## Naters

Aladin is my favorite game of Disney ....I played it most of time and i enjoyed it .


----------



## jmjousley

We love Disney Toontown Online. Very addictive and unique.


----------



## penguinmickdis1

Walt Disney World Explorer.


----------



## Tomwdw14

Kingdom Hearts and Disney sports soccer on the gamecube great games


----------



## Peanut Giggleface

Disney's Toontown Online was probably our favorite game.  The whole family played that one.  We had two accounts and in the evenings, after the kids went to bed, my husband and I would play that game until late at night.  So much fun!  In fact, my name here is the name of my first toon I ever created in Toontown.  I think a close second would be Kingdom Hearts.  That too was a lot of fun!


----------



## Disney24/7

My daughter is obsessed with Kingdom Hearts...she's played KH1, KH2, Re Chain of Memories, 358/2 days, Re:coded and Birth By Sleep.


----------



## stitch1986

i have played kingdom hearts!! but also have dance dance revolution disney grooves, which i might bust out to help with weight loss on top of getting disney music as well


----------



## gillcrist32

kingdom hearts is one of mine favorite disney game....


----------



## robertcook

My favorite Disney video games are,
1. Chip in dale rescue rangers,
2. Gargoyles,
3. World of illusion,
4. Aladdin,
5. The lion king.


----------



## AshleyAnn

Kingdom Hearts has to be my favorite.


----------



## hallwalker

My favorite Disney video games are,
1. Prince of persia 3d,
2. Harry potter,
3. The lion king,
4. Aladdin,
5. The jungle book 2.


----------



## escotofly

The lion king is my favorite Disney video game. It has amazing effects which make well interest in the gamer. It has the best theme and animations which make it more than different from other games. It look like very simple but very attractive.


----------



## actonbert

Aladdin is my all time favorite video game..


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Best Theme Park Game: Toy Story Mania

Best Home Game: Toontown Online


----------



## RandyPaul

Disney Universe would be my favourite Disney video game. It is an action and adventure video game.


----------



## ChristyG180

Any suggestions for a good Disney video game for a 6 year-old boy? 
Thanks!


----------



## aengus

If it's Xbox360 and Kinnect you have as a console, Kinnect Disneyland Adventures would be great


----------



## jmenjes

Epic Mickey
Walt Disney World Magical Racing Tour


----------



## JenniePie4

I have recently just discovered Disney Universe.  It is a fun game (can get repetitive) where you get costumes of the different characters and travel through different areas collecting things.


----------



## flyergrad09

Personally, I always loved the Toy Story 2 adventure game for PC. I was so sad a few weeks ago when I learned that it doesn't work on newer computers. 

Has anyone tried Kinect Disneyland Adventures? DBF and I thought about getting it, but we weren't sure how much fun it would be for adults.


----------



## Dervis

I credit Kingdom Hearts for reconnecting me with the world of Disney. Around the time it came out, I was going through that awkward "I'm too cool for Disney" thing that all teenagers go through. But I was a huge fan of Final Fantasy, so I bought it because it has characters from both universes, and it wound up re-sparking an old love for all things Disney.

The next time my family went to Disney World, I was like a little kid all over again.


----------



## silverwolfe2003

We bought Disney Rush for Kinect last week...it is the best Disney game I've found! It is so much fun...there are 5 different themed areas...Cars, The Incredibles, Ratatouille, Up and Toy Story...you get to drive, fly...river raft...It is very cool!


----------



## HubbDave

My daughter loved Disney Princess Adventure on the Wii

Some decent elements on there


----------



## Experiment113

JenniePie4 said:
			
		

> I have recently just discovered Disney Universe.  It is a fun game (can get repetitive) where you get costumes of the different characters and travel through different areas collecting things.



Ya we borrowed it from redbox one time. It is easier to play with one person. I was happy just playing it for a couple of nights but I wouldn't actually buy it. (maybe I didn't like it too much because I was sick at the time and easily annoyed). Anyway another game I liked was epic Mickey. It's a fun twist on old characters and shorts. Can't wait for epic Mickey two. Two people can play on the new one. I'll ask for it for Xmas. Another fav is the game with remy the rat(srry can't spell name) he's so cute. Last fav is toy story mania. It's not like the ride but it's fun. It also has games like pinball and fishing so ur not shooting all the time. The end.


----------

